# First time and Frustrated



## babybabs

:wacko:

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone could have any insight on what may be happening at the moment. My husband and I have unexplained infertility. We did two IUI's with Clomid. The day after the 2nd IUI my "lovely" doc called me to tell me not to expect the 2nd one to work with because he just noticed that my Uterine Lining was only a 4.3 and that is too thin to implant. The doctor blamed the Clomid. He said I have the body type in which Clomid thins it out (thanks doc. I just left him and start a new doc on monday). Before I left that doctor We did a cycle with no drugs and took a sonogram and my lining was picture perfect. 

I have taken two months off from trying since I was traveling and looking for a new doctor and as of today I am two days late! I have NEVER been late my entire life and have a 28 day cycle. I always spot at least the day before and only this morning after walking my doc i had a little brown spotting but it has gone away. Do you think this is my body just being screwed up after being on clomid for two months? I took a HPT 3 days ago and it was neg.

Thanks for any advice or guidance!


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome to BnB :wave: I can't answer any of your questions but someone on here will :thumbup:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome! I all you can do is test again or wait it out. Good luck, I hope this is your month!!


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hello and welcome! :hi:


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## babybabs

I went to the doctors and it is a negative blood test. I am just messed up still from taking clomid. We are seriously considering starting the IVF process instead of a third IUI. Thanks for commenting. :flower:


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB :flower:
I hope the process gets easier for you.


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/hello_star.gif & https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## babybabs

Hi,

Has anyone had success with Menopur and Bravelle? I had started my first mixed shot last night and am having dull aches on my left lower side. 

Thanks for your help and time!

C


----------



## Allika

Hey,

Just found you here as I was searching for other people with Bravelle experience. I would like to refer you with your questions to another thread on here where we are a couple of ladies with a lot of experience.

The name of the thread is 3 BFP's! March Testers-TTC & After Conception-Clomid, IUI, IVF, Femara -EVERYONE!


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome to BnB!

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/annegeddestulips.jpg


----------

